# Road Cycling Shoe Selection Dilemma



## SparkyCanada

Hi there.

I am an intermediate road cyclist.

I cycle year round in Canada.

I decided it was time to upgrade my shoes this year.

I plan on using these shoes when I head out on to the open paved roads of the prairies during the summer.

I currently have Shimano SPD shoes which I've been wearing for over 15+ years. (there doesn't appear to be a model on them - but I can tell you that the cleats are recessed)

I recently went out to my local bike shops and their inventory is quite limited.

I was able to try on a few different types of shoes and discovered certain shoes don't fit as well as other.

Surprisingly the Specialized and Pearl Izumi were not good fits.

The Shimano RP3 fit reasonably well.

Here are my questions:
1. What is the difference/advantages/disadvantages between the Shimano RP & RC shoes?
2. Will I notice much difference while cycling if I choose a road shoe over a triathlon shoe?
3. A friend of mine owns Sidi shoes. Will I appreciate these shoes (with their extra expense) compared to less expensive shoes?
4. Because I would have to order most other shoes online due to limited supply here - is there a site you folks recommend for cycling shoes?

Thanks for all your guidance....

SparkyCanada


----------



## Finx

Hi Sparky,

Shoes are a pain in the ... erm.. foot... if you can't try them on.

So many different manufacturers have wildly different ideas of what a human foot is shaped like, it's hard to know what something is going to fit like before you buy it. Heck, even getting the size right is no small task with some brands.

I would suggest trying to find a brand that suits you, and then narrow down models to the features you want. If you can't buy locally, and find yourself ordering online, please check with the seller to inquire about their return policy. Some online shops won't let you return a shoe, period. Some will, as long as you've not mounted a cleat on it. Others have a pretty liberal return policy. 

Places like REI have some selection and a very liberal return policy, but their prices are the opposite of 'competitive'.

I don't have any details on the shimano shoes you asked about. Hopefully someone else will come along and help you there.

As far as triathlon shoes, you don't necessarily lose or gain anything with them. Most Tri shoes are designed to be quick to put on and take off in a transition area (large hook and loop straps that are quick to open/close). I'm personally not a big fan of hook and loop on shoes, so I don't use it.

Most modern shoes now, at least the higher end models, have BOA cables for tension adjustment. Two of these are ideal, but even one is a big improvement over hook and loop fasteners. 

Sidi is a well made shoe, and they sell them in a broad selection of sizes. If they fit well, and have features you like, they are probably worth the money, although 'worth' is a value judgement. I don't know what your budget is. One nice thing about Sidi is, some models are available in wide versions. This can make all of difference in the world of you have wide feet. There are a *lot* of brands out there. You might consider starting with a brand like Giro, as they are a US company, and I find their sizes are pretty close to normal US shoes sizes. I've had good luck with them. 

On a basic level, all road cleat shoes do basically the same thing. Fit, comfort, stiffness, temperature management (hot or cold), aesthetics, etc... are factors to consider when looking for shoes. Decide what you want, and what your budget is, and start narrowing down from there.


----------



## Peter P.

*1. What is the difference/advantages/disadvantages between the Shimano RP & RC shoes?*

RP Shoes will weigh a bit more but this weight difference is a non-issue. They will have a more stout construction as a result, and should last longer. RC shoes are a minimalist design, and will tout stiffness and light weight as their advantages. Even the lowest tier shoes are stiff enough and as I said before, any weight difference between the two lines of shoes isn't worth arguing over.
*
2. Will I notice much difference while cycling if I choose a road shoe over a triathlon shoe?*

The triathlon shoes are made for fast entry. Think, "tying shoe laces vs. Velcro straps". You can certainly buy and wear a triathlon shoe for road riding if you find them comfortable. They most likely are exactly the same as the RP series shoes except for the fast on/off features.

*3. A friend of mine owns Sidi shoes. Will I appreciate these shoes (with their extra expense) compared to less expensive shoes?*

Only if you find them comfortable.

*4. Because I would have to order most other shoes online due to limited supply here - is there a site you folks recommend for cycling shoes?*

My first recommendation would be to pick shoes from those you can actually try on. That means buy retail. Sounds like your local shop carries Shimano, and it sounds like the RP-3's fit, so that's what I'd get.

If you really want to try other brands, here's what I would do: I'd on-line order SEVERAL sizes of the same shoe and try them on at home. Don't install cleats, but wear them at home, preferably on carpet, for a couple days. Install the cleats and use them on a trainer if you have one. Once you've confirmed you want a particular pair, send the others back for a refund.

For sure, you'll pay a premium to do this, but consider it the cost necessary to get the right shoes. And remember; fit and comfort are EVERYTHING. Do NOT listen to those who say the shoes should fit tight. Too often, cyclists buy shoes that are too SMALL, leading to hammertoes. Certainly, your feet should not swim in the shoes but they should have some toe room. And make sure the shoes have a bolt pattern that fits your pedal cleats. Most of the road shoes don't have the two bolt pattern for SPD cleats. You may be in the market for new pedals at the same time.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Based on your experience, go with Shimano.

Shimano uses a Dynalast system where all of their shoes fit the same within that system. So find one that fits, then pick whatever shoe they make that has the features and price you want and order it from wherever. Any Dynalast shoe you try on in a store will fit just like any other Dynalast shoe they make, which is just about all of them. 

Triathlon shoe will be fine if you prefer that type.


----------



## GlobalGuy

I bought my shoes at the LBS. My experience was trying them on before buying was a must. Plus, if I recall correctly I could return them within a certain period of time. 

If you order from a site you can't try them on before buying. And as someone said so accurately you cannot trust the labeled size to be the size you think as manufacturers are all over the place. A great deal of variation by country even if supposedly using the same sizing labeled scale. 

I bought SIDI Dominator Mega Fit, (Mega Fit is for the wide foot), mountain bike shoes for my road bike that has Shimano SPD pedals. The shoes fit me perfectly and in approximately 12000 miles they have always been totally comfortable. Just need to swap out the cleats after X miles. 

Because they are mountain bike shoes I can easily and safely walk in them if necessary.


----------



## Peter P.

GlobalGuy said:


> If you order from a site you can't try them on before buying.


That's why I suggested buying several sizes of the same shoe and wearing them around the house, and perhaps on the trainer, before committing. Unfortunately, due to the OP's location, his local offerings are limited. His best option is to understand he'll have to go through the extra expense of my suggestion if he wants to find the right shoe. It's the price of his education, and once he learns what works he can continue to buy the same brand and size with reliable results that they'll fit every time. As was mentioned by MMsRepBike, Shimano's shoes are consistent as has been my experience with both their road and off-road shoes, so it was easy to order replacements on-line when I chose to do so.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Easy for me to spend your money but for "year round in Canada" I would definitely want two pairs of shoes.
One that fits well with ordinary socks and a second that's either a dedicated winter cycling shoe or boot or that fits well with thick wool socks.

There are plenty of good sites like Excel Sports and Competitive Cyclist that have good service and don't mind if you try on and return......but while they are good for American's I don't know they would be good for you in Canada. you'd have to ask about potential taxes and shipping costs.


----------



## tlg

SparkyCanada said:


> Here are my questions:
> 1. What is the difference/advantages/disadvantages between the Shimano RP & RC shoes?


Hard to say without seeing the particular models of each. But most likely weight and soul stiffness.




> 2. Will I notice much difference while cycling if I choose a road shoe over a triathlon shoe?


If they both fit correctly. No.



> 3. A friend of mine owns Sidi shoes. Will I appreciate these shoes (with their extra expense) compared to less expensive shoes?


Again... if they both fit correctly, probably not. But that depends on how much less expensive. And they type of shoe you're looking for.
It's impossible to compare shoes on such generalities. Maybe you prefer a more stiff sole. Maybe a more flexy one. Two different shoes could feel totally different, irrelevant of cost.


I've always been a fan of Shimano shoes. They just seem to fit me well. I've have (& had) shoes of of various brands. Of course every one is a different size. But I know with Shimano what size fits and it's always been the same for many years. So I'm always confident ordering those online.





Finx said:


> Most modern shoes now, at least the higher end models, have BOA cables for tension adjustment. Two of these are ideal, but even one is a big improvement over hook and loop fasteners.


I'll never own shoes again that don't have BOA's.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

tlg said:


> I'll never own shoes again that don't have BOA's.


On top of working great; in the unlikely event you break one replacements are cheap, easy to get and easy to change out. Very much unlike buckles or worn out velcro would be.


----------



## tlg

Jay Strongbow said:


> On top of working great; in the unlikely event you break one replacements are cheap, easy to get and easy to change out. Very much unlike buckles or worn out velcro would be.


Better yet, they're free.

https://store.theboasystem.com/warranty.php
Boa provides replaceable parts at no charge for the life of the product in which we are integrated.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

tlg said:


> Better yet, they're free.
> 
> https://store.theboasystem.com/warranty.php
> Boa provides replaceable parts at no charge for the life of the product in which we are integrated.


I broke one being a total idiot, and replaced them all because they were getting rough after 50k miles. Neither a 'warranty' issue in my mind so I paid. But yes, problems or being liberal with the definition of warranty would make 'em free.

Another good thing about Boa, the company, is that although constantly come out with newer products they don't abandon support of older ones. You can always get replacements even if they one you have is no longer in use on new products.


----------



## jetdog9

+1 on BOA technology, I have it on my Scott road bike shoes. But yeah, ultimately go with something comfortable (while you're riding).

If due to remote location trying on different shoes isn't a great option, you can try to gamble on eBay where there are a lot of shoes for cheaper due to previous model year, overstock, etc. Or more discounted online places with good return policy like Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## pmf

I agree with the other folks here who have said that you should consider Shimano shoes given that that's the brand you currently have, and they fit you well. I've owned the high end road and mountain shoes made by Shimano. The fit is pretty much the same between the two. I like them because they come in wide sizes as well as standard. Be careful with Sidi shoes -- they run narrow -- even the Megas. 

Much of my riding is commuting. So I end up walking to and from my office across marble floors. If I wear road shoes, I have to take them off before coming into the building, otherwise I might fall. If I wear mountain, I just walk right in. So you can guess what I favor. Used to be that road pedals were wider, but that's not the case anymore. Frankly, when I'm riding, I can't tell the difference. 

The BOA system ... bought a pair of winter Lake shoes last year with a BOA system. I like them better than I thought I would, but their absence wouldn't be a deal killer. 

The last time my wife bought new shoes, she bought two different pairs on-line, tried them both walking around the house, and then returned the pair she liked the least. You can pull that off on a credit card cycle. 

And yes, if I lived in Canada, I'd own a pair of winter shoes.


----------



## MerlinAma

Shoes are made on “lasts” which is a model of a foot. That said, different companies use different shaped lasts hence shoes fit differently. 
Chances are good however that different models of the same brand will fit consistently. I have 5 pair of Sidi shoes and they all fit me very well even though they are different models. 
As said before, if you are trying a new brand you seriously need to try them on. 
Good luck!


----------

